# Madhouse Mousery - New shed build!!!!



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

OK so i am a little obsessed at the moment with my new shed.

*A Little Background*

Previously my mice were housed in a corner of our garage. Recently we have been converting the garage into a more usuable space. Mainly for my son's war gaming interest. So i've moved out!

My friend has an allotment and she had a shed down there she wasn't using. So i built a base for it and they delivered it last Saturday. It needed a little repairing and a new roof, but it was a good start.

*The space*










this iis where i have to put the shed.

*The base with floor*










this is coated in exterior wood preservative and the floor sits on 1 inch high bearers

*and after a little screwing!*










as you can see i ran out of paint, have to buy some more this week, but seen as though it has to be purple it works out quite expensive! My OH commented on my apex boards being a little wide! lolz they are wide but i'm going to leave it like that, its the Madhouse after all.

*Work has started on the interior*










well after running exterior electric cable under my paving stones, wiring it into the house loop then resetting my paving stones (they eventually were even again!); we have lights in the shed! and the first pieces of hardboard and shelving are up.

I am planning on insulating using poystyrene sheet, so i won't be hardboarding it completely so i'll be able to fit the polystyrene in.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

It's looking fab! I just love the purple coloured paint! So how many mice do you have to move in, and more importantly, how many NEW mice can you fit in after?  xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I am only small at the moment. I have 6 bigger boxes to put in.

but i will be able to fit in at least 8 of the boxes you can see in the picture and then 12 bigger boxes.

I may be able to get more in, just depends, we'll see. I plan on keeping my mousery pretty small in number in comparison to some i have seen. This shouldn't be too hard because i don't breed marked varieties.

its all work in progress, but i'm going to need more boxes soon as i have 7 litters to accomodate before the end of the year!



P.s the purple paint is Cuprinol 'Shades' lavender. It costs £20 for 2.5l from B&Q. thats sooo expensive considering the green cost £6 for about 10l from wilkinsons.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

£20?! Jeebus, it's nice but not THAT nice  I'd expect it to paint itself on for that x


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I have those boxes in my shed 
Not for mice, but in my shed 
Loving the colour by the way ^-^ Did you do it to match your banner??


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

megzilla92 said:


> Did you do it to match your banner??


That wasn't the primary motive. My OH wanted it that colour, and its a bonus it matches my banner.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Go OH


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

now all the wooden fence next to he shed is due to be painted in this colour!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I love build threds! it gives me the insentive to get my shed sorted out before winter.. its only be up about 3 years and I still dont have it borded out properly!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh Ma Gawd... seriously... purple and green are my colours!!!! So officially, your shed rocks! hehe

W xx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> purple and green are my colours!!!!


Same  I have the most amazing purpley duvet for my bed  I'll accidently on purpose include one with a mouse picture oneday


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> Oh Ma Gawd... seriously... purple and green are my colours!!!! So officially, your shed rocks! hehe
> 
> W xx


Thanks , ******shippy's ego grows massively ************* :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Now you've got me eyeing the shed kits at the local home store...


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

This is too cool!  Ultimately, I'd like to get a shed for my mousery, but that won't happen for many years I'm sure..

Is yours insulated and everything?

I love how you take pictures along the way!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

So work on the shed has ground to a tempoorary halt. This is due to having no money and the huge amount of rain we've had recently!

well i now know the shed doesn't leak 

here is the current state of the interior










The rats still need sorting out a little more in order to fit more mouse boxes in. And i have opted to get more lab cages like the one on the top shelf.

the glass tank on the left is a 3ft tank for a nursing rat and there is another on the floor on the opposite side.

the two little cages on the left on the shelf are hamster cages (i have taken to breeding roborovski hamsters, although i only have a male)

the white cage at the back is a temp home for my only rat buck.

I have a huge amount of polystyrene sheet arriving tomorrow. So all the cages will be moved out and the shed insulated!

I still haven't finished painting the outside!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol petathome where i am has a load of roborovski hamsters in  they are cute


----------

